# Fichtelgebirgs-Marathon - wer ist dabei?



## softcake (21. März 2007)

Servus.

Hab' mich nach zehn Jahren sinnfreiem Drauflosradeln endlich dazu durchgerungen, an einem Marathon teilzunehmen. Aufgrund der geographischen Nähe kam das oben genannte Event gerade recht  

Wollte mal in die Menge fragen, wer noch so dabei ist.

Gruß, softcake


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2007)

Nach meinem Stand wird die Uni Bayreuth mit mind. 5 Leuten aus der MTB-Gruppe starten. Einer davon bin ich über die mittlere 70km Strecke. 

Ist ne schöne Runde, bin die Strecke bereits mit Ausnahme der Ochsenkopfrunde abgefahren. Freu mich schon auf die Abfahrt vom W-Weg, bin dort das letzte mal mit 62,5km abgefahren! Sind auch sehr schöne Trails dabei, der angesprochene W-Trail hat seinen Reiz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (22. März 2007)

Sind hier meistens im östlichen Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, ansonsten steht der Schneeberg öfter auf dem Plan. Das Waldsteinmassiv ist zurzeit nur eingeschränkt befahrbar. Zum Ochsenkopf kommen wir vielleicht 3 bis 4 Mal im Jahr, die Gegend ist mir also soweit bekannt.

Den Westweg hingegen kenne ich noch nicht. Bin mal gespannt, was da auf uns zukommt.

Bin übrigens auch für die 70km gemeldet. Die große Runde ist mir so früh in der Saison doch a bisserl heftig  

softcake


----------



## Racer2 (22. März 2007)

Ahoi! Ich werd auch dabei sein, bin einer von den Leuten von der Uni! Welcher is geheim;-) Wird sicher super! Werdet ihr auch in Trieb den Marathon mitfahren, zwei Wochen davor, so bissl zum einrollen;-)?
Gruß


----------



## Aitschie (22. März 2007)

Nachdem ich jetzt meine Klausurergebnisse habe (alle bestanden, aber sie hätten natürlich notenmäßig noch besser sein können  ) werde ich die komplette Oberfrankenrennserie mitnehmen. 

Start also in Trieb, eine Woche später Hollfeld und dann Bayreuth. Gibt es sonstige Rennen in Oberfranken?

@softcake: ist z.Z. nicht alles eingeschränkt befahrbar. War gestern bei uns auf der schwäbischen Alb mit dem Auto unterwegs, Schneefall bei -1°, heute in der Früh bei Schneefall und 2° Brötchen holen..... Zum Vergleich: letzte Woche in Kurz-Kurz-Kombi 4h beim Fahren gewesen


----------



## Fischer Florian (22. März 2007)

hallo

kann mir jemand den link zu den fichtelgebirgsmarathon geben? 
oder eine seite, auf der infos zu diesen rennen sind! 

danke im vorraus

flo


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. März 2007)

http://www.bikesportbuehne-bayreuth.de/


----------



## Fischer Florian (22. März 2007)

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Wolperdinger (22. März 2007)

Hi,
klingt interessant. Bin halt noch nie einen Marathon mitgefahren.

War vorletztes Jahr bei dem Luisenburg-Cup mit am Start... war schon lustig.
Mal abwarten wie fit ich bis dahin bin aber wäre schon cool da sehr nah und saubere Quälerei

Gruß 
Hechtl


----------



## softcake (22. März 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ...ist z.Z. nicht alles eingeschränkt befahrbar...



Naja, so langsam sieht man die Früchte der mühseligen Waldarbeit. Trotzdem - die besten Trails bei uns sind wahrscheinlich noch auf Monate mit Windbruch versperrt 

Wie sieht's eigentlich am Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf aus? Und ich meine jetzt nicht die Waldautobahnen


----------



## Fischer Florian (23. März 2007)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch für die 70 km runde angemeldet! 120km könnte ich schaffen aber das würde zu früh in dieser saison kommen! 70km fürn anfang sind ok! 
für die großen strecken brauche ich schon noch 3 wochen mehr training! Mein erster großer marathon in díesen ja wäre das Trieb/lichtenfels!

also bis zum Fichtelgebirgsmarathon 

florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Granny (23. März 2007)

@ Racer 2: Ich weiß, wer du bist!!! Falls du mir in Trieb den Sieg überlässt, werde ich deine Identität geheim halten...


----------



## Fischer Florian (23. März 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

ich war der meinung dass der fichtelgebirgsmarathon im april ist! er ist ja im mai da denke ich das ich die 118 km auch schaffen werde! ich habe ja jetzt ein paar wochen mehr ezit zu trainieren


----------



## Racer2 (26. März 2007)

@Granny: Du bist einfach sauclever;-)
Für alle die die Strecke noch net kennen kann ich mal die ersten drei Kilometer beschreiben, die sind nämlich schon sehr spassig. Nach dem Start gehts erst so zwei km relativ flach und dann gleich ca einen Kilometer nen Anstieg mit etwa 18% hoch, bevors ins Gelände geht. Da wird sichs also schon bissl auseinanderziehn........


----------



## konamann (26. März 2007)

bin ich doch auch glatt dabei  

so die krönung der zwei wochen: selb, fränkische und dann fichtelgebirge zum schluss.

hab eigentlich mal die ganz große geplant, kann aber gut sein dass ich dann keinen bock hab, ne zweite runde zu drehen... da fehlt immer so die motivation wenn man schon alles mal gesehen hat.


----------



## softcake (27. März 2007)

konamann schrieb:


> ...so die krönung der zwei wochen: selb, fränkische und dann fichtelgebirge zum schluss.



Konamann, klär' mich doch bitte mal auf! Selb? Was geht in Selb? Ok, ich bin da  Gibt's was Offizielles?

softcake


----------



## Granny (27. März 2007)

er meint wahrscheinlich Trieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. März 2007)

softcake schrieb:


> Wollte mal in die Menge fragen, wer noch so dabei ist.



Hi Tom,

ich nicht, ich treib mich da in Pirolenc auf SiSp-EM rum, aber: fahr ruhig den Marathon mit und wir können die Runde ja mal Fahren, wenn ich in OberFRANKen bin...


----------



## softcake (27. März 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> ich nicht, ich treib mich da in Pirolenc auf SiSp-EM rum, aber: fahr ruhig den Marathon mit und wir können die Runde ja mal Fahren, wenn ich in OberFRANKen bin...



...genau so machen wir das


----------



## Aitschie (15. April 2007)

Bin am Freitag mal die komplette Strecke abgefahren. Die Trails sind wie bereits festgestellt echt klasse. Am heftigsten wird der letzte Teil des Anstiegs auf den Ochsenkopf, verdammt steil! Der Anstieg auf die Himmelsleiter ist leider durch Bagger etc. nicht mehr ein schmaler Pfad, sondern auch ausgewalzt. Ansonsten muss ich sagen: extrem viel Waldautobahn. Fahrtechnisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll......


----------



## softcake (15. Mai 2007)

Servus.

Als Initiator dieses Freds wünsche ich einfach mal 'good luck' für Donnerstag in die Runde!

softcake


----------



## Aitschie (19. Mai 2007)

Und???? wer hat sich trotz Regen und Kälte getraut?????

War sehr froh, dass ich am Tag vorher mir noch Armlinge gekauft habe!!!!! Sonst wäre es ar***kalt geworden und ich hätte wahrscheinlich auf die kurze Strecke abgekürzt. So wurde es doch die geplante mittlere. Aber am Ende konnte ich wegen Kälte meine Finger nimmer bewegen. War dann über die heiße Badewanne sehr froh  

Immerhin ne Zeit von unter 4h und ein 28. Platz. Wie wars bei Euch???


----------



## bikerkocher (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo mir ging es genau so wie dir  am Ende währe ich bald erfroren. Die Dusche war das Beste an diesem regnerischen Donnerstag.
p.s. Platz 12 über 70 km bei den Senioren 1


----------



## softcake (19. Mai 2007)

Servus.

Na das war vielleicht eine Sauerei! Aber Spaß hat's schon gemacht... Mich hat's aufgrund vollig verschlammter Brille und folgend null Sicht auf dem geilen Wurzeltrail zweimal hingesemmelt.

Hab' ich mich eventuell mit einem von Euch im Whirlpool unterhalten?

softcake (Männer 70km, 4h06, Platz 39, Minimalziel erreicht  )

PS: Falls jemand um Km50 eine Bike-Brille gefunden hat, kann er die von mir aus behalten


----------



## lowisbmx (20. Mai 2007)

voll super! bei schönem wetter kann doch jeder fahren. nur das material hat sehr gelitten, laufend kettenklemmer, mein schaltzug hinten war fest und das schaltwerk hat die kette nicht mehr gespannt. gestern hat's mir beim lockerfahren noch die kette zerissen, aber seis drum. 
4. senioren 1 118km


----------



## Fischer Florian (2. Juni 2007)

hallo hat einer von euch per gps den strecken verlauf aufgenommen würde diesen gerne mal abfahren wollen!

wenn ja bitte meldet euch bei mir

danke

florian

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Aitschie (2. Juni 2007)

der Streckenverlauf steht doch im Netz, zumindest hat er das mal.... Wollte die Runde heute mit 2 anderen abfahren, scheide nun wegen dieser sch***** Pollen aus 

Edith: gut der Plan steht nimmer im Netz, ein Glück dass ich ihn hab..... ist aber ne Datei mit 25mb
Grober Streckenverlauf: Lohengrintherme - Seulbitzer Steigung - Ützdorf - Görschnitz - Himmelsleiter - vor der Skisprungschanze Warmensteinach runter und direkt danach wieder hoch - Schwedenlohe - Ochsenkopf über Südabfahrt - Q-Trail - Skisprungschanze Bischofsgrün - S-Trail - dann den WEg paralell zur Himmelsleiter hoch - W-Trail  - und dann über Ützdorf wieder zur LohengrinTherme zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (19. Mai 2008)

1.6.08 Fichtelgebirgs Bike-Marathon
 wer von euch startet?
hat jemand lust die strecke vorher mal zu fahren? 
gruß flo


----------



## Aitschie (20. Mai 2008)

Werde starten, aber bin noch nicht gemeldet... 
Wollte die Strecke am Sonntag mal abfahren. Schreib mal ne PN, wann du los willst, ich bin zeitlich flexibel...


----------

